# Super Moon Wade



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Anyone plan on wading Sunday night? Got my caplight ready to go!:texasflag


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

I might be. Where you headed to?

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reel_therapy (Apr 16, 2013)

Not entirely sure, I'm leaning towards the area between pier 19 and the cpast guard station at spi.


----------

